# pickup winding wire



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

Is there a Canadian source for 42, 43, and 44 guage pickup wire? shipping is pretty crazy from anywhere I've found it in the states. Is there a Canadian source for magnets, bobbins, baseplates, etc?

thanks


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I lucked into something close to a lifetime supply from a local scrapper that had a couple of crates of spools that they were selling simply as copper, for $2 a pound. I used to buy my wire at Active Surplus in Toronto, but those were small spools, and finding what you wanted was hit or miss.

My sense is that the various Canadian winders likely get theirs from American or other non-domestic suppliers. You might have some luck posting your question on the pickup-makers forum, here: http://music-electronics-forum.com/f11/

I should add that if you are in the Ottawa area, you are more than welcome to borrow a spool for a bit. I have way more than I need.


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

You can get poly coated wire from CBS EIM (electric insulation materials). They have an outfit in Vancouver and one in Calgary.
If you want Enamel coated, I believe MWS has distribution rights for all of North America.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electro-wind sells spools of Formvar coated, but I think they only go to 42 ga.


----------



## FarmerTedsCBGs (Nov 24, 2014)

Schatten Design in Waterloo, Ontario is where I get my spools of 42 & 43 gauge wire and magnets. I ran out of pole mags, so I tend to use bar magnets now for my low-profile single coils.


----------

